# Kita-Our beloved girl



## Red.Jekyll (Jun 27, 2012)

For those who have lost a beloved family member, and understandably don't want to sit through the 7 minutes of video, I reccomend at least listening to the song at 2:20...

I was not sure of the video rule, so here is a direct link: Kita-Phone.mp4 video by Rabid_Art - Photobucket

We adopted Kita when she was just under a year old, and admittedly, after months of searching, I knew she was for me the minute I saw her. This "uncontrollable" dog, that didn't even know any commands, was sitting for me within 15 minutes, oh, the anxiety of that month, and the 2 subsequent visits necessary in the process was torture. However, the perfect dog, doesn't always mean the easiest dog. Would I change anything? No, I'd still adopt her, and go through it all again.

We picked her up right after a horrible ice storm, and had to walk the quarter mile driveway up to get her, well, going down, I'll just say I was glad I have good balance, I was a human sled, and her the sled team. 

The next 3 years had many ups and downs, she was stolen from us once in a robbery, 2 days later she was picked up 12 miles away on a bridge trailing a ton of rope(was I never so happy she was a chewer with severe anxiety!). She was known well by the local authorities, who adored her and I don't know how many afternoons she spent at the local firehouse after escaping(climbing 12ft' fences, ripping her line with part of our house out, oh, what a character), and were patient as we replaced nearly every window with double-paned, and locked them from the outside. 

I remembered when she was stolen, everyone jumped in, she was a misfit famous, the local radio stations, police, businesses, she had everyone looking for her. 

There was the camping trip, during Hurricane Bill, where her half of the tent had collapsed, but she didn't wake us, instead curling up in the corner of ours on my clothes. 

I remember the time a customer in our shop started behaving aggressively, grabbing me, and her reaction was perfect, stance, warning, she didn't bite, never had I felt so safe, and relieved when the man apologized and left. I always felt safe with her.

She was a survivor, her birth story a tragedy losing her mother at barely 2 weeks, her socialization almost entirely done by cats(oh, the entertainment), and for all her anxiety, she was the most loyal friend I've ever had, and the constant screaming/whining? Well, she was my girl, and it was just one more part of loving her.

She assisted us with our fosters, lovingly caring for each one, she once even stole a injured chipmunk from our cats and tried nursing it. She doted over the kitten(Riley) who came into our home with a UTI, URI, and burnt, and I have no doubt that little one lived for her constant attention. 

Did I mentioned her anxiety? She exploded doors, if she couldn't open them, ate my xbox, broke a marble-topped kitchen table, shattered 3 metal crates(after a month of this, she was my constant companion, to work as our shop mascot, play, travel, etc...and I loved it as she did). I once had to replace every cushion on my couch, and let's not talk about the water bed, ha ha. And I could only respond with gentle and steady training, and after 2 years, she could stay home alone. I was always proud of my girl.

She was faithful, devoted, when my mother accidentally let them out, and Jake was hit by a car, she stood over him defending him, stopping traffic until he was moved, and even as we grieved his loss, I realized how deeply that dog loved.

Eventually she succumbed to a brain disorder and blindness, and when my sweet girl turned from my protective if not silly best friend, to the stranger trying to break through my glass door to attack me, and months of failed treatment, I had to make the heartbreaking choice to let her rest. 

I remember her last day was beautiful, she was fully alert, there, perfectly behaved, and her and my malamute went out to the island with us where they could be free for a bit. I was never so grateful as for that day...

Now, over a year and a half later, my heart still hurts, but I've found my new puppy has filled that gap more than I could ever have expected, there are days I find myself laughing out loud at a remembered adventure, or more often mishap, but, I'm glad that she can be resting now, safely and securely, and surely waiting for her family...

Lately, I have found myself thinking of her more, as we are reaching the sad choice of having to put her companion Tug to rest as well...

Truth is, I'd trade every perfectly behaved non-crazy pup out there, for my anxious, crazy, goofy girl.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Lovely post about your Kita and a really nice memorial to her with lovely pictures and video. Thank you for sharing her story.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She was certainly well loved... what a nice tribute to her and your family...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful tribute to your girl. It was very clear that you gave her a great life, just as it was very clear that she gave you much love.
Sheilah


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats a very nice tribute!!! Rip kita... You will always be remembered!


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

:halogsd:RIP Kita! I loved when she was playing with the kitty! :wub:


----------



## Shepnut (Jul 7, 2012)

Your home is obviously full of love and Kita had the best of lives for it. Her relationship with that gorgeous malamute was very sweet.

You did well by her -don't you doubt it.


----------

